# Portal en Steam Gratis.



## Tacatomon (May 12, 2010)

​
La plataforma Steam propiedad de Valve Software (Si, Si: Half Life) Ha puesto unos de los juegos más interesantes del 2007. Ganador del premio "Juego del Año" en 2008 y méritos por el mejor diseño e innovación en los juegos de puzzle.

La descarga solo está disponible a través del cliente Steam, donde podrán agregarlo a su lista de juegos y poder descargarlo gratuitamente.

La facha límite del regalo es hasta el 24 de Mayo.

Enjoy.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/400


----------



## Nepper (May 12, 2010)

HO!!! que bueno!!! (Es un sarcasmo)
Lamento mi introducción....
Inicialmente, quiero dejar claro que es un muy buen juego, lo he jugado poco y realmente atrapa, es muy interesante y te comes la cabeza, pero no es el único en su género...
Bueno, en realidad, esto tiene que ver con las guerras de los engines, y es verdad que el motor source de valve es bastante potente, pero veo que no probaron el potencial del ID tech 4, que propiamente dicho es el motor desarrollado por ID Software, muy conocido por la saga del DOOM. Este ID tech 4 posee una gran potencia en cuanto a texturas y versatilidad, además de ser un juego compatible con OpenGL (la interfaz gráfica de codigo abierto competencia de direct10).
El ID tech 4 permite una gran variedad de aplicaciones, y el juego que mejor se muestra el PREY.
Los puzles del prey no son tan elaborados (o complicados) como el del portal, pero posee otros agregados que lo vuelven interezante, como el espacio de multigravedad...
Lo único malo del Prey, es la poca cantidad de armas y la repetitividad del modo casi al final del juego, pero es muy interesante y deberían probarlo...
Actualmente, el Half Life 2, a mi criterio, se ha vuelto un Concept game (haciendo analogía a los concept car) siendo un juego solamente para exponer el poder del motor (engine) del juego haciendo que los desarrolladores diseñen para vender el engine y no para simplemente, hacer un buen juego...

Portal salió para mostrar el poder del Engine Source en cuanto a la tecnología Portal y a su vez, para insertar un cabo suelto en la propia historia del Haf Life 2: Episode 3


----------



## Tacatomon (May 12, 2010)

Es muy cierto lo que mencionas. El boom que se le dio a Portal fue la presentación de las mejoras del motor Source y llenar el hueco que dejaba la traba hacia HL-EP3. Si bien el juego tiene un buen motor visual, el mérito a innovación por el momento nadie se lo quita.
Recomendado para pasar el rato y divertirse, y cuidado con los agujeros infinitos!!!

Saludos!!!


----------



## capitanp (May 13, 2010)

Wiiiii tenia ganas de jugarlo denuevo ahora que tengo direcX11 a ver como se ve saludos 

Bajando...

the cake is a lie


----------



## arrivaellobo (May 13, 2010)

Ese minijuego esta tremendo! Yo ya me lo pasé en su día y me engancho mucho, aunque en algunos niveles cuesta un poco avanzar.
Un saludo


----------



## Nepper (May 13, 2010)

técnicamente el PREY salió 1 año antes que el PORTAL, Mostrando por primera vez la tecnología "Portal".... pero claro.... son detalles....
Similar a lo sucedido con el Max Payne (Que fué el primer shooter con Bullet Time) y el Enter the Matrix (Que hiso conocido masivamente al Slow Motion).
Extrañamente, tambien conocemos al Max Payne 2 (El primero en implementar Havock y el Haf Life 2 (El que hiso conocido masivamente el Havock)...
Pongansé a jugar juegos de calidad como el Mirrors EDGE o el Super Metroid (Para SNES) con esos, si se van a romper la cabeza...


----------



## Tacatomon (May 14, 2010)

Mirror`s Edge es un buen juego, lo considero algo innovador por su jugabilidad y entorno... único.

Saludos!!


----------



## capitanp (May 15, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Mirror`s Edge es un buen juego, lo considero algo innovador por su jugabilidad y entorno... único.
> 
> Saludos!!


 


si, lastima que medio corto


----------

